# Area VI SP&MHB Celebration Show



## ropenride (Jun 7, 2010)

Area 6 will be hosting a Four Judge ASPC/AMHR show in Kansas!! 




 The show will be held in the Bar K Bar Arena at the Lyons Celebration Centre (www.lyonscelebrationcentre.com) Premium book is available online at www.area6club.com. Mail pre-entries to: Larissa Rignall, 1024 24 Road, Grand Junction, CO 81505. Phone 970-260-8336, email [email protected] There will be a full slate of classes for Miniature, Modern, Classic, Foundation and Show Pony. Newly added are 3 PMC classes that are Point Classes! 

 

The Area VI SP&MHB Celebration Show will be participating in the ASPC/AMHR Youth High Point and ASPC/AMHR Triple A Amateur Programs. In addition, Hopwood’s Pony Ranch will be sponsoring trophies for the High Point Amateur Area VI Club member - one each for ASPC and AMHR, and High Point Youth Area VI Club member one each for ASPC and AMHR.

 

Measuring begins at 4:00 pm Friday afternoon. An all-you-can-eat spaghetti dinner will begin serving at 5:00 pm Friday evening. $8/adults, $6/children...pay with pre-entries or at the show office. Saturday morning there will be refreshments provided by Cheg-Kim Ponies in memory of A.J. Kimple.

 

Join us in Lyons, Kansas June 19 and 20!!


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up and remind everyone that the AMHR show in Lyons KS is this weekend - June 19th and 20th... Hope to see some of you there!


----------

